# Hawaiian Monkey Pod Logs



## Kalai (Apr 20, 2012)

Hi everyone, I thought I would post a picture of some of the logs I recently harvested this is a truck load of some nice Hawaiian Monkey Pod logs. And also a pic of the Monkey Pod just milled.
This is my first picture to upload so I hope it works. I will post more later. Aloha.

Kalai
[attachment=4527][attachment=4530]


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice! Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 20, 2012)

Nice logs-beautiful wood.


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

Droooooool!:wacko1::wacko1::clapping::clapping::wacko1::wacko1:


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 20, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Nice! Can't wait to see more.


What Kevin really meant was Show me the Koa.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 20, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> What Kevin really meant was Show me the Koa.



I don't like it when someone knows me so well. But rest assured I will find your weakness too and exploit it liberally. Na na na na naah nah.


----------

